
Turbo Encabulator - DanielBMarkham
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLDgQg6bq7o
======
Gibbon1
This is also a classic

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IgF6_jVaj8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IgF6_jVaj8)

------
DanielBMarkham
Even though this is a classic, for some reason I only ran across it today.

For those of you who might be confused, here's the Wikipedia entry explaining
the video.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator)

